# Sound is messed up



## needhelpio (Jun 11, 2005)

My headset sounds wierd when i hear it. It sounds low in bad quality sound. I fixed it by moving the wave bar to the right. But then the problem is theres no surrond sound by doing that. I can hear the surround sound only in the right ear. Not sure if my headset is just broken or its the settings in my computer. Is there a way to make have surround sound in both ears, but a higher volume.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is the headset plugged in all the way? If it's not in properly you will only hear through one side and it will sound crackly. Are you listening to a mono or stereo file? What's the make/model of your soundcard and headset?


----------



## needhelpio (Jun 11, 2005)

koala said:


> Is the headset plugged in all the way? If it's not in properly you will only hear through one side and it will sound crackly. Are you listening to a mono or stereo file? What's the make/model of your soundcard and headset?


I noticed that the bass is missing when i just put the wave to normal. I can hear in both sides... its just that the surrond sound is gone. ANd i did i test i put the wave to the right i can only hear the test from the right side.

yes it is plugged in the all the way
momo or stereo.. iunno it happens while doing everything, escpeially the ones that are really noticable(games and music)
C-Media AC97
Plantronics Audio 90s


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

According to a games forum I've just looked at, the PA90s are quite delicate and damage easily. I've no idea how accurate that is though. Wiggle the cable around to check for any loose connections, it will make a crackling sound if that's the problem.

Have you ever been able to hear full surround sound with this headset, or is this a recent problem? Check in Control Panel > Sounds to see if the speaker setup is set correctly for headsets/headphones.

AC97 is not the best option for audio. Can you test the headset on a PC with a proper soundcard?


----------



## needhelpio (Jun 11, 2005)

audio 90s do break easily... this is my fourth one in 3 years. I'll never buy them again. 
I move the cable around and i dunt hear any crackling.
Yea i always heard surround sound in this headset thats why i boguht 4 of them because the sound is amazing.
Control panel > sound is set to stero headphones
This is the only sound card i got... i think my sound card is with my mobo... i dunt remember getting any sound card. My motherboard is Asrock P4VM8.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

needhelpio said:


> audio 90s do break easily... this is my fourth one in 3 years.


There's your answer, I think :wink: 
Try them out on a friend's PC and if they still don't work, take them back and get a refund.


----------



## needhelpio (Jun 11, 2005)

well i had this for awhile i dunt think they will accept the refund


----------

